# Getting rid of the smell of dog pee in the garden



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Not wanting to highjack @daisymama's thread.

What do you use to get rid of the smell of dog urine in your garden?

We have slates where the dogs pee, I'm pretty sure its Arthur who has very strong smelling urine and despite rinsing the area with a hose after he has peed it still smells out there. I did try diluted Jeyes fluid which I left for the specified period then rinsed away but two of the dogs had sore pads afterwards so I haven't risked it again plus it smelt like a public convenience out there :Vomit.


----------



## E.Lab.Lover (Jul 21, 2015)

No tips, but something I want to follow.
Our garden stinks where Todd pees. Which is on grass. And we rinse it bit it still stinks :Yuck


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I've just ordered some Pro-Kleen Bubblegum Pet Disinfectant & Deodoriser from Amazon so will see how that works and let you know.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I don't know if it would work in the garden, but in my home I'm using a 50/50 mix of white vinegar and water. Might work on stone?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I use a kennel cleaner, we have a back which is concrete as is front KT and Eric ped out back and Cian out front, I wash the back down at least 4 times a day! Our main garden stinks  its gravel and KT insists on peeing right at the gate!! While we clean poo every day and spray kennel cleaner over it every weekend it still smells to me


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

We use this and it's brilliant. Belle took to peeing on patio in last few months and it was really smelling, but one application of this and it smelt lovely and remained smelling good. I use it for cleaning the cat litter tray, too.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00..._199_of_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=0Z5H0EHJFCXHTK6DHJ94


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What's under the slate?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> What's under the slate?


Membrane then soil.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Membrane then soil.


Depending on what type of membrane, it could be that the pee is not draining through to the soil very well. I would scrape some back and put a few extra holes in it and see if that helps everything to run away.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Depending on what type of membrane, it could be that the pee is not draining through to the soil very well. I would scrape some back and put a few extra holes in it and see if that helps everything to run away.


Not sure we could as its over the whole lawn area and he doesn't always pee in the same place. I'll give this bubblegum disinfectant/deodoriser a try first and see if that helps.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I never noticed a pee smell on my artificial grass when I just had Kite and Ziggy. Now I have Fly and Flossie as well, it really does honk, worse when the sun comes out after rain. I'd be interested to know if anything would work in this situation. The 'grass' is laid over gritsand and a pourous membrane, soil under that, so probably similar to the gravel that Rottiepointerhouse has.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I use Mistral odour fresh, and use a Karcher with brush attachment on the slabs, or I hose everything down and use a garden sprayer with the Mistral stuff in it.
No smells here anymore .

ETA: A sprayer sort of like this one http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...dp:1o2|bku:1&gclid=CPn5_MmL08cCFUFmGwodt0wK5w


----------



## spots (Aug 10, 2014)

I've been using freshpet disinfectant from eBay on the yard area. Comes in a few different scents but I like the baby talc one. 
Previously used jeyes fluid and even diluted correctly and rinsed down execssively, it burnt a pink-padded paw. 
Had no problems with this stuff and it does the job if used once a fortnight.


----------

